# Fitting a New Door!?



## 116102 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi,

Has anybody had any experience of fitting a new entrance door to a Swift Royale ensign. 

Ours is a W reg and the top hinge has sheared away. It's not even obvious to me how the door is fitted to the van in the first place.

would be most grateful for any bits of advice.

cheers
Keef


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Try this SWIFT Dealer - cannot be too far from you

Marquis Dorset
41- 45 Old Wareham Road
Poole
Dorset
BH12 4QN
01202 738 777

Best of Luck!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi not 100% sure on this model but you can buy just the hinges, a piccy would enable me to comfirm this? They often get bent with the wind and start to catch / you can bend them back / or replace,very easy.
terry


----------



## 116102 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. Managed to locate the hinges at the Poole Dealer and you're right...easy job.

cheers again


----------

